# Is This Girl Revegging?



## DaddiiDiiDii (Aug 16, 2020)

Ok I am a bit concerned about the leaf curling on this girl. I started her under LEDs but has been just using the UK sun (or lack of) for a while and I am just stressing she has started revegging and if she has what can I do to combat it?

I'm completely at the mercy of the sun now and I had been told it won't reveg now with it being under 12 hours of sun but maybe a light leak did it or something similar or maybe I am just stressing for nothing which I hope because so far she is doing great and it would be nice if she finished. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## burnie (Aug 16, 2020)

IMO , not revegging....just finishing . 
peace


----------



## DaddiiDiiDii (Aug 16, 2020)

I really hope so. Still got a month to go at least though but as long as it's not a reveg or hermie situation I am more than happy to wait.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2020)

What are you feeding her and what is your PH?
Is she over watered?


----------



## DaddiiDiiDii (Aug 17, 2020)

Biobizz grow, bloom and top max and I can't Ph my water currently because my ph meter has blobbed and refuses to tune. So far she has grown like a charm and is happy as they come. She started in a tent with LEDs but I got rid of my gear so now she is under a window in the UK sun.
No worry of overwatering as I always do the wet dry cycle. I'm at the mercy of the UK sun now and have no option to put her outside.

Here's hoping eh.


----------



## DaddiiDiiDii (Aug 18, 2020)

Can I also ask what would I do if this is a reveg situation? All I am seeing is new sugar leaf growth and no real bud growth. Any light that had gotten in briefy I am making sure isn't happening. There are still crystals a plenty on these new sugar leaves though so I just don't know what is going on.

Could it be the sun simply not getting enough light to her? Will be such a shame if she fails as she has been healthy as they come the whole journey.


















There are a lot of three leaf leaves now so I am sure something is amiss. Other than the few seconds of light here and there I have let in nothing has changed and there isn't really anything I can change at this stage either. Confused I be.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2020)

Could be a genetic issue, mutant maybe
Tops are bunched up quite a bit

Strain and seed wrangler?


----------



## burnie (Aug 19, 2020)

I`d say to definitely lay off the nitrogen if you`re givin` her any . Somethin` just ain`t kosher .
peace


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 21, 2020)

yeah looks to me like N toxicity by the way you have curl and leaves growing more than calyxes.  i see you're giving grow still. how many weeks is she along? i cut most N out by week 3 of bloom


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2020)

Thanks Doc for hanging out on the Passion and helping.


----------



## DaddiiDiiDii (Oct 15, 2020)

Turned out in the end guys she was revegging so she had to get chopped. She was healthy as anything all the way through as well. Never mind eh we live and learn.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)

Did she absorb all the bud sites


----------



## DaddiiDiiDii (Oct 30, 2020)

Yep I ended up geting nothing at all from her. If I had possibly chopped her down sooner I might have got a very weak smoke but by the time I did there was just nothing left bud wise at all. I was gutted cos she had been so healthy all the way through. Ah well it happens.


----------

